# Show us your socks.....



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

a lovely lady sent me a message about staring a thread on socks. I think it is a wonderful idea. I however have never made any socks. ok I started one but it would have fit a giant. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

So I want you to show me your socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Maybe I will get motivated to make a pair. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Btw Thanks grandmere101 for suggesting this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my first pair - done with 12" size 4 needles...they do fit a giant..size 16 feet!!

I'll post the toddler socks that had to be opened up again with another 1" or so added to the foot portion before the toe decreases....those little people sure do grow quickly -- at least quicker than my sock knitting.

I'm starting another pair - 2 at a time, toe up, on 2 circulars...wish me luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

double post.....sorry the sock picture is so huge....I told you those socks were big!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie those sure are some huge feet. :lol: :lol: 

I haven't made any yet but I do have them on my list of things to do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Here are just a couple ...

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/mens-grey-socks

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/how-i-make-my-socks

And my WIP started a couple days ago. I completed one, but discovered that I only had one ball. Will have to buy another for the other leg ...

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/legwarmers-free-pattern


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

NRoberts and Kimmyz those socks are awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are my Hat Heel Socks!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Naneast I love them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

These are socks I made for my 2 daughters & 2 grand kids.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Naneast: Hey, I recognize that yarn.  Beautiful job!!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

This is the only pair I have a photo of. I'll take some more photos later. Good idea G. Mom!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love seeing all of these lovely socks in one place.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I love seeing all your socks in one place!!'


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is how I learned how to make socks. One at a time without second sock syndrome. Then I made some sock/slippers. Then I made a few pair of regular socks. Then I found out I did not like making socks. ;0)


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is how I learned how to make socks. One at a time without second sock syndrome. Then I made some sock/slippers. Then I made a few pair of regular socks. Then I found out I did not like making socks. ;0)


I'm sorry you don't enjoy making them because your socks are beautiful!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are mine. All using KnitFreedom pattern except for the flip flop which are Mama Bahana Flip Flop Socks


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Loving all these socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is my first pair of socks on 12" size 1 circular needles!!! I've made several pair on DPNs, but this is my first pair on circulars!! I just LOVE my Addi circulars! I bought a fixed pair of size 1 and size 2, which spurred me on to buy the full set of interchangeables. They are THE BEST!! I urge anyone who is "on the fence" about interchangeables circulars to bite the bullet and buy these!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wait to try that one....I'll google the hat heel to see how to make them. I love that yarn also. Very nice looking socks.



Naneast said:


> Here are my Hat Heel Socks!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your socks....I've never seen the pattern carried into the heel flap...that's a great idea. Love that yarn also. Can you let me know where to find that pattern and what brand of yarn? Thanks so much.



Hurricane said:


> This is the only pair I have a photo of. I'll take some more photos later. Good idea G. Mom!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your faire isle Christmas socks are beautiful. I'm sorry that you don't like making socks...you do a great job at them.



jinx said:


> This is how I learned how to make socks. One at a time without second sock syndrome. Then I made some sock/slippers. Then I made a few pair of regular socks. Then I found out I did not like making socks. ;0)


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

One pair fo me for sure. The rest were gifts and some for me.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your socks....I've never seen the pattern carried into the heel flap...that's a great idea. Love that yarn also. Can you let me know where to find that pattern and what brand of yarn? Thanks so much.


 Mind's Eye Hand Dyed www.mindseyeyarns.com. 617-354-7253. It came in 4 oz./ 400 yd. skeins. 70% merino 30% tencel superwash.

As soon as I remember what book I got the pattern out of I'll let you know. It was a very challenging pattern.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Well...you asked for it !!! My name is sockit2me afterall !!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow Eric that is a lot of socks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some "fancy" socks....


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Love your socks, Eric. 
All the socks posted are great
Had it not been for KPers. I would never have ventured into the sock realm 
Thanks one and all


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love looking at all the socks in one place. I am a huge fan of Naneast's hat heel socks! Carlyta's checkerboard socks are awesome! Grandmere's flip flop socks are a hoot! I have knitted yoga socks and wear them when I teach class. I also give them away to my students. Love all the socks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information....on my list for Christmas presents that's for sure.



Hurricane said:


> Mind's Eye Hand Dyed www.mindseyeyarns.com. 617-354-7253. It came in 4 oz./ 400 yd. skeins. 70% merino 30% tencel superwash.
> 
> As soon as I remember what book I got the pattern out of I'll let you know. It was a very challenging pattern.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Amy, your Fair Isle are lovely. One of these days I'm going to try this


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a pair (my first knitted socks) I knitted in 1954. Does anyone remember the old argyle socks knitted with bobbins?
Well, if nothing else, they certainly held up!! lol.. 
Edie (EdithAnn) ;-)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are GORGEOUS, Edie! I love working with colors... I might have to find a similar pattern and cross my fingers they come out half as nice!!'


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Those are GORGEOUS, Edie! I love working with colors... I might have to find a similar pattern and cross my fingers they come out half as nice!!'


Ha, ha, Amy, your socks are stunning, too! Keep 'em coming!
And, thanks!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

edithann said:


> Here's a pair (my first knitted socks) I knitted in 1954. Does anyone remember the old argyle socks knitted with bobbins?
> Well, if nothing else, they certainly held up!! lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) ;-)


These are wonderful. I did these when I was in highschool. Did 3 pair. They weren't as nice as yours, but they were wearable and my brothers wore them. Thanks for posting yours


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I've knit way too many socks to post here but if you're really interested: 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nittineedles?set=socks&view=thumbnail


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I've knit way too many socks to post here but if you're really interested:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nittineedles?set=socks&view=thumbnail


Well I was interested and they are wonderful!!!
I love your barefoot sandals. I so wanted to do a pair for my GD and she said she wouldn't wear them. Rats!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love argyle designs and want to do a vest and some socks. I've seen many vintage patterns --- yours turned out great and they've certainly held up...Your first pair? wow, you're good.



edithann said:


> Here's a pair (my first knitted socks) I knitted in 1954. Does anyone remember the old argyle socks knitted with bobbins?
> Well, if nothing else, they certainly held up!! lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) ;-)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a wonderful lot of socks here - something for everyone.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

These are my latest socks - pattern is Z- Cuff Socks - free pattern on the Vogue website. You have to sign in. http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/z_cuff_socks.aspx
I have made a lot of these- it's my favorite sock pattern! For these I used Noro Kureyon yarn and size 4 dpns.

Kimmyz - thanks for posting the links


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the lionbrand pattern.....


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some "fancy" socks....


Hi Eric

Could you repost you picture with ALL your socks. 380 odd pairs, PLEASE!

Like you say, you are not called sockit2me for nothing.

Love ALL your work, especially the socks, and will knit nothing else but your pattern, even though I simply cannot get the hang of circs, and knit on 5 dpn's. Wear socks every day, as I am working in a workshop environment, and wear safety boots every day.

Sorry no pics, as my camera had decided to break, and no money to replace. (I only have 5 pairs, but some more sock yarn.)


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Well...you asked for it !!! My name is sockit2me afterall !!!


Hi sockit2me, could you possibly re post your picture of your socks again, ( the one that looks like a whole cupboard full of socks) I think it's wonderful.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Naneast said:


> Here are my Hat Heel Socks!!


Love that heel. I use the sweet tomato heel. Here's a few.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of pair.......


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some "fancy" socks....


Love them all. I just started knitting socks about 3 months ago.....all because of the pictures and help on this site. I'll be making some adult socks for Christmas soon


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

SOCKIT2ME your my hero, my inspiration, all I can say os WOW I love to know socks, but only learned 2 years ago.. How many socks have you made? Do you know? I am envenious. My goal is 100 socks. I wonder if there is a guiness world record for the most amount of socks made?
keep up the good work..no wait, STOP !! so I can catch up ! LOL


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

My absolute favourites, so far, are Eric's "Jay Walkers"(herring bone), "Lace Tops" and Amy's cashmere socks. So many choices and hopefully they will keep on coming.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been trying to find a good pattern for 4 color, argyle in two at a time, toe up. No such luck. Were yours on double points?



edithann said:


> Here's a pair (my first knitted socks) I knitted in 1954. Does anyone remember the old argyle socks knitted with bobbins?
> Well, if nothing else, they certainly held up!! lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) ;-)


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I have made two pair, but had to interrupt for canning season. Have just cast on another pair and can't wait to get back in the groove!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ChrisGV... Love your little socks! I learned to knit socks in May and can't stop! I have a pair for my son on the needles right now!

cgcharles.... I also began a search for argyle socks myself. All you need is the pattern chart you like and you can use it to knit socks any way you prefer... The chart is knitted onto the plain portion of the leg only!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My first attempt. I jumped right in and tried two at a time, toe up on two circular needles. The pattern was from Knit Picks.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love them all. Love the hat heel sock which I want to try.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just finished these last night!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I have been trying to find a good pattern for 4 color, argyle in two at a time, toe up. No such luck. Were yours on double points?


Hi, it's been so long I can't remember, but probably.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice socks everyone !


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> a lovely lady sent me a message about staring a thread on socks. I think it is a wonderful idea. I however have never made any socks. ok I started one but it would have fit a giant. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So I want you to show me your socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Notice what happens when you don't check dyelots when buying 2 skeins of yarn, but I love them anyway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

edithann said:


> Here's a pair (my first knitted socks) I knitted in 1954. Does anyone remember the old argyle socks knitted with bobbins?
> Well, if nothing else, they certainly held up!! lol..
> Edie (EdithAnn) ;-)


I sure do remember the argyle rage. It was a big thing, too, for college gals to knit up an argyle something for their boyfriends.

Your socks are beautifully done and still look new.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Do these count?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I sure do remember the argyle rage. It was a big thing, too, for college gals to knit up an argyle something for their boyfriends.
> 
> Your socks are beautifully done and still look new.


Thanks Tamarque, yes, all young girls knitting for their guys!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Adorable Raquel. Did you put in elastic to keep them on those cute baby feet?


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

All of them are so beautiful! I wish I could make them.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Naneast, I Love that color in your socks. So many beautiful ones pictured here. How do ya'll knit so fast?


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> a lovely lady sent me a message about staring a thread on socks. I think it is a wonderful idea. I however have never made any socks. ok I started one but it would have fit a giant. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So I want you to show me your socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My socks are cuff down with 3.75mm dpns. I will hopefully get better at making them with some practice! Enjoyed this post!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Adorable Raquel. Did you put in elastic to keep them on those cute baby feet?


Aaaa, thank you! Yes, how did you guess? I used stretchy yarn that I bought in LYS. Worked too! Thank you!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I always love having socks on my needles - DPNs. Great for small 'take-along' projects.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my! Pocahontas! These are beautiful! Did you use a pattern!!! Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys rock my socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: These are all fantastic


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous, Pocahontas!!!!


----------



## phyllis Jamieson (Jul 18, 2012)

When looking to buy size 12in round needles, Is the measurement from tip to tip , or just the round piece of plastic? Thank you Phyllis


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the most DELICIOUS thread I've read!! I love browsing the beautiful sock knitting!! I'm only on pair #2 due to so many projects at once (new grandbaby on the way). Lucious Lucious Lucious thread.....oh by the way....did I mention how lucious this thread is!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I always love having socks on my needles - DPNs. Great for small 'take-along' projects.


Oh my goodness. These are lovely! The pattern on the heel, how clever!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Do these count?


They sure do. How tiny and sweet.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, here are mine. The pair in the 1 O -clock position, was done with bits and pieces from other friends left over sock yarn.. what fun they were to make!
I love seeing everyones socks here.. I LOVE knitting socks


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

love these 2 socks, do you happen to know what yarn and color way you used? Great job


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

What a great thread - I'm loving all these terrific socks! My favorites (of my own, that is) are probably my watermelon socks, with a close 2nd my matching pairs for myself & my gd, mostly because it was one of the few times I actually paid attention to matching the yarn pattern on each sock. The watermelon slice sock pattern is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watermelon-slice-socks and the 2nd pair were knit with Yarn Bee Walk Away with PBT yarn (according to my project notes - this yarn doesn't sound at all familiar to me now). Just a "vanilla" sock pattern.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to knitting some socks, my local shop sells 12" circular needles that I was pondering over lat week but in the end didn't buy because I live in U.K and your sizing is different and also don't know how your yarn compares, I usually knit in DK but don't know what thickness you call that and I don't know what ply you knit socks with wether it would be DK or 4 ply. Does anyone have any comparisons please?


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the picture of those 1950's argyle socks. I made many pairs while in college- for my boyfriend who has now been my husband for 55 years! I guess the socks were a real hit! Do have some fond - and not so fond- memories of all those dangling bobbins. We still have several pairs in the cedar chest, but they no longer fit him. Maybe I should hang them on display? Only kidding, of course. I think I even have some of the leftover yarn and bobbins somewhere in my "treasure chest" of memories.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

barbara55 said:


> I'm really looking forward to knitting some socks, my local shop sells 12" circular needles that I was pondering over lat week but in the end didn't buy because I live in U.K and your sizing is different and also don't know how your yarn compares, I usually knit in DK but don't know what thickness you call that and I don't know what ply you knit socks with wether it would be DK or 4 ply. Does anyone have any comparisons please?


I use fingering weight, also known as super fine or 1 in a yarn weight symbol. According to a chart in a pattern book, the recommended metric needle size is 2.25-3.25 for this weight yarn. Also, a 2.25mm = size 1 US and 3.25mm = size 3 US. I use size 1 US. Hope this helps.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

I especially like the Grandma & Me socks. So cute!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

From this pattern.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Also from this pattern, but with a lace stitch pattern added.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby socks from this pattern.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby socks from this pattern


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

From this pattern


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

TammyK - all of your socks are gorgeous!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> TammyK - all of your socks are gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

All of you sock makers are so talented. Love them all.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter's favorites


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

TammyK, your socks are wonderful!!!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

The small amount of skin visible under the stripe is because I rib the part that goes under the "tongue" of the shoe. It keeps the socks from bunching up in there.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh all the socks posted are just wonderful. Such a parade of styles and colors!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> TammyK - all of your socks are gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I haven't done socks for a while. I think I may make myself some soon, I'm getting inspired!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> a lovely lady sent me a message about staring a thread on socks. I think it is a wonderful idea. I however have never made any socks. ok I started one but it would have fit a giant. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So I want you to show me your socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You asked for it... Here are just a dozen of the socks in my drawer... many more waiting as gifts for Christmas ... and whatever... some of the others will wind up in my drawer too.
The two matching pairs (colors) both came from just 100 gm. of Regia sock yarn.
Second and third pics. show socks that were knit in a little more than 2 months. 
All socks knitted toe up two at a time using Magic Loop method. Some of my socks have short row W&T heel... some just short row ala Lifestyle Sock pattern... and there is at least one pair with Fleegle heel and one Sweet Tomato Heel. Most are on size 2 needle... heavier weight knee socks are DK with size 4 or 5 needle (depending which pair)... think some are also size 1.5. Like size 2 the best with sock weight yarn.
Some socks are identical twins (pattern-wise) others are simply siblings. 
Love knitting socks ... now trying Fair Isle socks... wish me luck.
Jane


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm having trouble learning Windows 8 - no camera anyway - but somewhere it said there's a webcam. I don't know where and have to take this learning process slowly to avoid making mistakes.

I gave up counting the socks I knit on the ML - gave them to family as soon as I finished them. There was always someone waiting. They love the way they FEEL!

Now I tend to seek out new techniques and am working on Amyknits and sockit2me's tutorials.

Once I learn how, I'll send pics but it'll probably be awhile.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some "fancy" socks....


Love your socks
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> This is the only pair I have a photo of. I'll take some more photos later. Good idea G. Mom!


Awesome!
JTM


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is how I learned how to make socks. One at a time without second sock syndrome. Then I made some sock/slippers. Then I made a few pair of regular socks. Then I found out I did not like making socks. ;0)


Great stockings... love Christmas stuff.
JTM


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting post. One would not think there could be such a variety in socks but they are all so impresive. I have only made two pairs so far, but really intend to continue making more. Seeing everyone beautiful work is encouraging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Aaaa, thank you! Yes, how did you guess? I used stretchy yarn that I bought in LYS. Worked too! Thank you!


Have seen too many babies wiggle out of the socks (lol)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok I HAVE to make socks. I do have to get some sock yarn first. That will have to wait until after we move. Maybe a pair for me(for the 1st pair at least) for Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

JTM said:


> Great stockings... love Christmas stuff.
> JTM


Thank you


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

bhanumathy said:


> All of them are so beautiful! I wish I could make them.


My father frequently told me I could BE anyone I wanted to be when I grew up (meaning teacher, nurse, etc.) and he also often said, "If you don't TRY, you'll never know."

Please TRY. And if you don't succeed... TRY, TRY AGAIN!

My daughter remarked that she wasn't smart enough to be a midwife and I said, "If you don't try, you'll never know whether that's true or not." I'll give you three guesses who the best AND the most popular midwife in NH is and your first two answers are wrong!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

rubberlegstootsie said:


> I especially like the Grandma & Me socks. So cute!


Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't think we've ever worn them at the same time!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

soc said:


> My daughter's favorites


Ooh, I love those skulls!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you. I cast on a pair today. I must be missing something if everyone else loves making them.


grandmere101 said:


> I'm sorry you don't enjoy making them because your socks are beautiful!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank You. My favorite Christmas sock is the black and white one for my son in law. It says Jack Daniels on it. (the alcohol)


RookieRetiree said:


> Your faire isle Christmas socks are beautiful. I'm sorry that you don't like making socks...you do a great job at them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jinx said:


> I must be missing something if everyone else loves making them.


I think the reasons for making them vary. When I first figured it out, I just felt like it was a real accomplishment. Since then, I've realized nothing you buy can feel as good as a home-made pair of socks. And they're so portable - when I walk my daughter's dog in the mornings, I always have some small knitting project I don't have to focus on so I can work on it during the walk. And 9 times out of 10, it's a sock.

Doesn't mean you'll ever love making them, though. But I'm glad you're giving it another try!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I wanted to make my own socks when the price of wool sock went up over $20/pr. They used to be $2-3/pr for basic white men's crew socks. A pair would last me about 10 yrs and I loved them for the winter. When my stash of wool socks was wearing out I glibly went to buy some more. Big shock! Hardly could find them and the price was 10x. So began my wish to make my own. At some point I sat and read patterns and info on sock making and finally bought some sock yarn and thus began my sock making. Have about 8-9 prs for myself and will probably make a few more. Don't really like the yarn I have but it will work for some basic pairs, but have done several with lace or textured patterning. 

Socks are fun because they are small projects with several different components so the interest holds as you watch the sock develop. Toe-ups let you try on as you go and make adjustments. Also provides ongoing satisfaction as the project develops. And they are just for me!!!!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Here are just a couple ...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/mens-grey-socks
> 
> ...


I don't see the pattern on your Ravelry page.


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I remember those. Made a pair for my husband.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Waaw! so many beautiful socks over here!

I am still in the process of my very first pair... started them in May if I recall!

But than I am a slow knitter... and I have to divide my time between my little family, the animals, restructuring the house and having to cope with some neighbour's problems, all of this together with tiredness because of my health make that it takes me so much longer to start and also I have to stop so much sooner... 4 to 5 rows are often a maximum I can knit at once.

But one day I will be able to post my 'Marjory' socks here too!
Got just as far as being on the heel now, which scares me a bit because I am using the Fleegle heel but without the help of anybody's pattern...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

how many stitches in leg warmer or we measure our own.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you. I cast on a pair today. I must be missing something if everyone else loves making them.


Great. Go for it and be sure to let us know how they are progressing. And of course, a pic at the end!!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love seeing all of these beautiful socks.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

amamac said:


> Got just as far as being on the heel now, which scares me a bit because I am using the Fleegle heel but without the help of anybody's pattern...


If you can access Ravelry, this is a great pattern for well fitting, nothing-fancy toe up socks (free) that have a heel almost identical to the Fleegle: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straight-up-socks


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

amamac said:


> Waaw! so many beautiful socks over here!
> 
> But one day I will be able to post my 'Marjory' socks here too!
> Got just as far as being on the heel now, which scares me a bit because I am using the Fleegle heel but without the help of anybody's pattern...


Fleegle heel is so easy. It's the first one I did and still my favorite. Try KnitFreedom. Liat ghat can help you through it. I believe she even has a video.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

jvallas said:


> If you can access Ravelry, this is a great pattern for well fitting, nothing-fancy toe up socks (free) that have a heel almost identical to the Fleegle: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straight-up-socks


Thanks!
Just looked at the pics (it is nearly midnight here) and they look similar to what I have done so far!

If I find some time tomorrow, I will read through it all in depth to see how I can start on that heel turn...

I does make me feel just a little bit more confident now, seeing these pics! Thanks again!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

grandmere101 said:


> Fleegle heel is so easy. It's the first one I did and still my favorite. Try KnitFreedom. Liat ghat can help you through it. I believe she even has a video.


Thanks, I was following her on the fleegle heel.
But when I got to making the heel flap, I just could not follow anymore because I have so many more stitches than any other one has... 
I am using very find wool and needles...

But with the Ravelry link I got from jvallas, I hope I will manage!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Hi sockit2me, could you possibly re post your picture of your socks again, ( the one that looks like a whole cupboard full of socks) I think it's wonderful.


Here you are....160 pairs of socks !!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

160 pairs! This is just not possible to make those in all of my life!

You must be a professional sock-knitter!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are men's size 12 argyle socks that my grandmother made in 1970, when she was 71 years old. She had knit socks since she was a very young girl and this was the first time that she had to refer to a pattern !!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here you are....160 pairs of socks !!


How do you make the decision each morning which pair of socks to wear when there are many gorgeous choices.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Here are just a couple ...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/mens-grey-socks
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm wowed by these socks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here are men's size 12 argyle socks that my grandmother made in 1970, when she was 71 years old. She had knit socks since she was a very young girl and this was the first time that she had to refer to a pattern !!


Wow, do they wear that many years? If so then I best get busy making socks. I would wear the short socks even in the winter with boots.

Have any easy patterns for a first timer?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Eric i am in awe of all your socks. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my Sockit2me!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

amamac said:


> Thanks, I was following her on the fleegle heel.
> But when I got to making the heel flap, I just could not follow anymore because I have so many more stitches than any other one has...
> I am using very find wool and needles...
> 
> But with the Ravelry link I got from jvallas, I hope I will manage!


Great. Glad she was able to help you.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

sitara said:


> how many stitches in leg warmer or we measure our own.


Wish I could help you but have only made legwarmers for my GGD, aged 3


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here are men's size 12 argyle socks that my grandmother made in 1970, when she was 71 years old. She had knit socks since she was a very young girl and this was the first time that she had to refer to a pattern !!


A very special memento - handmade by your grandmother long ago.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

A few of my faves. Flip-flop socks are comfortable and don't fall off in bed! The pink ones (with the different color toe) are cotton house socks - I call them checkmates. My fave pattern is for simple skype socks. Look good and stay up! Thanks for all the other pics. I am officially inspired!


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

Eric, your socks are absolutely beautiful and you do a beautiful job of knitting them. I look forward to all your posts. When I see SockItToMe, I immediately "click." 

Thanks for the sock pattern instructions you gave everyone, too. Your willingness to share is greatly appreciated!

Marilyn


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Do these count?


Oh Raqueth! I LOVE your itty bitty baby socks! Now I wish I had learned to make them.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

patm said:


> My socks are cuff down with 3.75mm dpns. I will hopefully get better at making them with some practice! Enjoyed this post!


patm, your socks look sweet as can be on! They're adorable!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of mine have holes in the heels so I don't think I'll post picture. I need to get more made so I don't wear them out. LOL


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I always love having socks on my needles - DPNs. Great for small 'take-along' projects.


Pocahontas, those are fantastic socks! WOW!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I always love having socks on my needles - DPNs. Great for small 'take-along' projects.[/quote
> 
> Seeing all these wonderful socks in one place was a great idea! Now all I have to do is move everything else aside and dive in to making them myself.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Here you are....160 pairs of socks !!


What a novel bed cover.....lol. Seriously, they are fabulous socks, no wonder you are known as sockit2me. Love all the socks on here. A great subject. Well done everyone.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Pocahontas, those are fantastic socks! WOW!


Thank you so much. I am loving seeing all the socks. Everyone makes it seem so easy to do. When I first got back into knitting, I never dreamed I'd ever make socks.
This is a really fun topic.


----------



## christinelf (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't knit any socks, Except Christmas stockings. I do have the argyle socks and vest my mom made my dad in college, and several pairs of argyles she made for me in the 1970's. Still comfy after all these years. Not sure how to post a picture, so I will give it a try in a bit.
I don't wear wool, so I am hesitant to make socks, as they all seem to be made of wool from the posts. Love all the photos that have been sent in.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here you are....160 pairs of socks !!


What will you do with all these socks? I suppose you have given some away also?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Love looking at everyone's wonderful socks. I have made about 30 or 40 pair, some sold, some given away. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

I love seeing all your finished socks. Have knit 2 pair a few years ago. Turned out pretty good. Am anxious to get started on another pair. Just have to finish a few Wip? Thanks for this thread.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

and here are a few more


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think all these socks are beautiful and I know we have discussed differences between us before but I don't know anyone in the UK who would wear hand knitted socks. I know Barbara55 was inquisitive but there are no photos to date from UK knitters. I don't wear socks and like most men in this country my husband wears black, grey or brown plain socks or trainer socks. Do they wear well, it seems a lot of work if they don't last long and do you have to use sock yarn.
I bought a book a couple of months ago on making socks but when I suggested it I had no takers.


----------



## christinelf (Nov 14, 2012)

Here are pictures of socks my mom made me in high school/college in the 1970's and the Christmas stockings I re-made for my children after the dog chewed through looking for the candy inside, and the yarn got stiff and nasty after hanging over the hot fireplace for too many years.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beve, If those flip flop socks stay on in bed I am going to HAVE to make a pair! I am always rooting for at least one sock in the sheets every morning!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Eric, thank you for reposting the photo of all those socks! I made it my screensaver it's so cool! And I know that is not nearly ALL of the socks you have knitted.... The socks you knitted for me are not in that photo! 

Raqueth.... Those are just the cutest wee socks!!!

Pocahontas... Still blown away by the fair isle AND manual striping on the same socks... The fair isle on the heel just puts your work over the edge!

This is such a great thread!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for the very kind comments on my socks.
This thread is such fun....so many talented sock knitters in our group...it is a joy to see all this wonderful production. To answer some questions: Yes, I do have a tough choice as to which pair to wear....there seem to always be a few that I haven't worn yet....an embarrassment of riches! I have also given and sold many, many pairs. Sock knitting is just fast and easy for me....I didn't mean to amass such a pile....they just happened one at a time!! Sock yarns today are so numerous and varied that the thrill continues....there is always something new to try! It is the nicest addiction...no one gets hurt and it only leads to happy feet !!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

amamac said:


> If I find some time tomorrow, I will read through it all in depth to see how I can start on that heel turn...


Hope it can get you on track. If you need any further help, give a holler. You know 80 knitters will come out of the woodwork to help you out!


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I think the reasons for making them vary. When I first figured it out, I just felt like it was a real accomplishment. Since then, I've realized nothing you buy can feel as good as a home-made pair of socks. And they're so portable - when I walk my daughter's dog in the mornings, I always have some small knitting project I don't have to focus on so I can work on it during the walk. And 9 times out of 10, it's a sock.
> 
> Doesn't mean you'll ever love making them, though. But I'm glad you're giving it another try!


I tried to knit while walking, fell flat on my face misjudging a step up..iced my knee and.. kept knitting


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

My latest pair.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

soc said:


> The small amount of skin visible under the stripe is because I rib the part that goes under the "tongue" of the shoe. It keeps the socks from bunching up in there.


Love those skulls!!!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

All of your socks look just great. I must admit you make it look easy must try it some time soon


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful, what yarn did you use in both? The rainbow yarn is so pretty and the other makes wonderful stripes.
All looks wonderful!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Cookie61868 said:


> Just finished these last night!!


So cute! Love the picot edge.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Love these socks Pocohantes....did you create your own pattern?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a picture of your neat looking socks. I am using a yarn that I thought was self striping, but find the stripes are very random. After seeing how nice your socks look, I am reassured that my socks will look good when and if I finish them.


katiezhouse said:


> My latest pair.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

This is exactly the type of pattern I am looking for but has to be on circular needles. Help!!!!



sockit2me said:


> Here are men's size 12 argyle socks that my grandmother made in 1970, when she was 71 years old. She had knit socks since she was a very young girl and this was the first time that she had to refer to a pattern !!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing a picture of your neat looking socks. I am using a yarn that I thought was self striping, but find the stripes are very random. After seeing how nice your socks look, I am reassured that my socks will look good when and if I finish them.


I was afraid they would look mismatched as it was impossible to Match the stripes. I was surprised how good they look. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Beve, If those flip flop socks stay on in bed I am going to HAVE to make a pair! I am always rooting for at least one sock in the sheets every morning!!!


Yes, they really do stay on! I have several pair and wear them when my feet feel really cold. I used Paton's yarn and they wear very well. I even use them for house socks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

katiezhouse said:


> Love these socks Pocohantes....did you create your own pattern?


I meant to answer this for someone else also, so I'm glad you reminded me by asking. I did not create the pattern. This pair of socks is on the cover of a little book called Knit Socks! by Betsy Lee McCarthy - pattern is called Winter Garden. I ordered the book from Amazon. Thank you for asking.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> This is exactly the type of pattern I am looking for but has to be on circular needles. Help!!!!


The legs of traditional argyle socks are knit flat, using two needles and bobbins. There is a center back seam. True argyle cannot be knit in the round as it is a type of intarsia.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

This is my third pair of socks, a second pair for DH, who is a keen walker.
They are worked toe up using a provisional cast on, I stuck to the pattern whilst doing these but would change the toe increases and have 4 stitches between the increases at either end, just personal preference but I think they look neater. 
I am not very happy with the way the short row heel turned out but this might just be me getting use to wrap and turn, which I have done on a knitting machine with no problems, so I think it must be my tension or they way I knit the stitch but I need to practice it some more. I am pleased with the increased I added at the calf, being a walker DH has quite muscular calf, and the added stitches worked well.... All in all a little more practice needed... Maybe some tiny socks for the Xmas tree to practice those sort rows!!


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

I am in sock heaven, love seeing all these socks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My socks. Some are knit on dpns, some on magic loop, some toe up and some cuff down. My latest pair using 12 inch circular, pattern from Sockit2me. I have a few more pair that I have gifted. I need to try some fancy lace stitches for myself. My sisters have the ones I made with lacy cuffs. Mine are just plain comfortable.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Eric, your passion and joy for sock knitting comes so clear in your post here. Its a true love for you and its quite and accomplishment. You truly should contact the guiness book of world records and put your name in for the most amount of socks knitted by one person! I hope to catch up to you some day.. Just love your socks!
carole


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I keep checking back to see more socks each day. What a fantastic display of knitted foot and legwear! So much creativity and variety! Just when you think you've seen every kind of heel or technique, someone comes up with another. There's always something to learn on this forum.

Here's a document explaining some of the main types of heels and toes:

http://www.knitpicks.com/images/NING/tutorial%20PDFs/heelsandtoes.pdf


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I keep checking back to see more socks each day. What a fantastic display of knitted foot and legwear! So much creativity and variety! Just when you think you've seen every kind of heel or technique, someone comes up with another. There's always something to learn on this forum.
> 
> Here's a document explaining some of the main types of heels and toes:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/images/NING/tutorial%20PDFs/heelsandtoes.pdf


I'm doing the same thing!!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## dgallagher (Jan 3, 2013)

This has been the best thread ever. I have only knitted two pair of socks. I learned from Knitting Paradise workshop last winter -toe up/magic loop (thank you Darowil). I did the first pair in sock yarn on size 3 circulars, and the second with worsted yarn and a larger needle. Each day I scan this log for anything to do with socks, and this was the jackpot. Love this blog and have learned so much.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> True argyle cannot be knit in the round as it is a type of intarsia.


There's a way to do intarsia in the round if you're really of a mind to do so. It involves wrap and turn at the end of each "round" and picking up the previous round's wrap, so you're essentially knitting flat but joining as you go and working circularly. If that's clear as mud, here's a video of the technique of intarsia in the round:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jvallas said:


> There's a way to do intarsia in the round if you're really of a mind to do so. It involves wrap and turn at the end of each "round" and picking upthe previous round's wrap, so you're essentially knitting flat but joining as you go and working circularly. If that's clear as mud, here's a video of the technique of intarsia in the round:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

It's no easier to seam it than to do the wrap and turn. Really more a matter of preference.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jvallas said:


> It's no easier to seam it than to do the wrap and turn. Really more a matter of preference.


I agree! But technically you are still knitting back and forth, either way. Small argyle "looking"patterns can be knit fair isle technique actually in the round...though they are not true argyle. I guess I'm a "seamer" !


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> ...technically you are still knitting back and forth, either way.


True enough, and seaming can be a really pleasant part of the process sometimes. Forgot to mention how much I'd love a *mountain* of socks such as yours! Do you knit socks exclusively? They're such a fun investment of time, aren't they? :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jvallas said:


> True enough, and seaming can be a really pleasant part of the process sometimes. Forgot to mention how much I'd love a *mountain* of socks such as yours! Do you knit socks exclusively? They're such a fun investment of time, aren't they? :thumbup:


Check out my other "goodies" by going to my profile and then viewing my posted pictures. I have also made a mountain of sweaters, shawls, child's things....etc. Socks are just that inbetween thread that runs through my production. They are Fun!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You apparently just _never_ put those needles down!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Here you are....160 pairs of socks !!


Wow!!! Wow!!! How long have you been knitting socks? They are all just awesome. Thank you for sharing. I've never knitted socks until I joined KP 3 months ago and I was so inspired I couldn't wait to start my first pair of socks. Now, I'm on my 7th pair. Thanks for the inspiration all you KPers. If it wasn't for you I would never have tried and succeeded. Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

More socks. Mostly knit since January this year....less the ones in my sock drawer... and the gifted socks. 
Jane


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Wow! JTM you really got on the "sock train"! Those are outstanding!


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Special request from my sister's 6-year old granddaughter for a pair of "soft, pink socks." The ruffle was my idea.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

All the socks are beautiful


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

PhylD said:


> Special request from my sister's 6-year old granddaughter for a pair of "soft, pink socks." The ruffle was my idea.


So cute. Ruffle was a great idea


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Some of my socks...


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful!! What yarn did you use on the top one?


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow - sooo many beautiful socks. So many addicted sock makers!
This is my first sock after 60+ years of knitting - 2nd now on needles, dpns. Maybe some more in the future but back to the baby and toddler knitting first!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Wow, wow, wow - sooo many beautiful socks. So many addicted sock makers!
> This is my first sock after 60+ years of knitting - 2nd now on needles, dpns. Maybe some more in the future but back to the baby and toddler knitting first!


Ooooohhhhhhhh.... I love those colors! What yarn did you use?


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

TammyK said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhh.... I love those colors! What yarn did you use?


Colours worked out really well - I had never used self-striping yarn before. Fascinating to watch the stripes appear!
I used Moda Vera Noir and pattern from Spotlight stores here in Australia
http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/noir-socks/


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Your knitting skill is showing! The sock is every stitch perfect.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you want to see more socks?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love all your socks especially the colors of your last pair. Beautiful knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

What can you tell us about that crocheted tablecloth under the socks? I recognize that motif.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah! Show us more. I am in awe of all you wonderful sock knitters.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbup: wow i like those


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Yeah! Show us more. I am in awe of all you wonderful sock knitters.


They know how to sock it to us.

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

great socks!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


Ok, I _must_ do a pair like that. The design, the color combos, all such great choices! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


Please let Victor know that we LOVE his design. The style and colors reminds me of Alexander Julian and Kaffe Fasset.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


Wow! My DIL would love those.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


These are gorgeous. Love the different designs and color combinations are perfect


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am loving all these beautiful socks. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


I love these socks!
I noticed you changed your Picture thing, avatar?
Is this a hint of things to come???


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

My first socks!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am visiting my sister, and her neighbor is a KPr and I asked if she had seen this thread, and she hadn't, but we got to talking about socks and she ran home and came back with the ones she had made. My sister tried the one pair on and o-o-h-d and a-h-h-d about them so much the Connie gave them to her. Wish I had a neighbor like that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> My "star" knitting pupil Victor designed and knit this sock in the style of Mackenzie-Childs.


Love the Mackenzie-Childs products as I love these socks. Great job.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

These are my latest socks, made for friend who has had reconstructive surgery on one one so has a whopping 13" instep :shock:

I also did a little L and R on the back of the cuff so he can tell which is which before he puts them on :mrgreen:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I am visiting my sister, and her neighbor is a KPr and I asked if she had seen this thread, and she hadn't, but we got to talking about socks and she ran home and came back with the ones she had made. My sister tried the one pair on and o-o-h-d and a-h-h-d about them so much the Connie gave them to her. Wish I had a neighbor like that!


Hubby's niece saw me knitting a pair of socks in a beautiful blue print and she commented on how much she loved the colors... She has done lots for us...she is also a neighbor and checks on the house when we are gone... when they were done, I took them down to her and she was thrilled to get them
Jane


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Here are some of the socks I have made since the beginning of summer:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very clever and very customized!! Nice job.



AnjiCat said:


> These are my latest socks, made for friend who has had reconstructive surgery on one one so has a whopping 13" instep :shock:
> 
> I also did a little L and R on the back of the cuff so he can tell which is which before he puts them on :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them, especially the gray ones.



mickidarling said:


> Here are some of the socks I have made since the beginning of summer:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257932-1.html


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

rookyretiree- Beautiful socks! Love the color, style and your wonderful work! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

TammyK- Your socks are wonderful! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby Socks


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Baby socks are so cute.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Here are mine


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

inkie said:


> Here are mine


Those socks are totally AWESOME!!! (yeah, I know, I shouted that...but they are awesome) Bet they are super warm too.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

JTM said:


> Those socks are totally AWESOME!!! (yeah, I know, I shouted that...but they are awesome) Bet they are super warm too.


Thank you! And yes, they fit and are warm and cozy. Am very happy with them. I give away most of my knitwork, but those are MINE forever...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

The ugly pair: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325082-1.html
The pretty pair: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327514-1.html


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

This is a link to a friends Etsy shop of a sock she created. I can't get a picture to post. The pattern is $5.50 and it is a good sock to use up small amounts of yarn. Her blog is lawsofknitting

www.etsy.com/listing/209636507/pdf-knitting-pattern-harvest-slipper

This one is great, you don't have to do the toe or heel.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/tadasana-yoga-socks-in-misti-alpaca-pima-silk-hand-paint-2055


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby socks: http://ravel.me/takdpm/fjbts


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Baby socks: http://ravel.me/takdpm/fjbts


More awesome socks!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328696-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330685-1.html


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> a lovely lady sent me a message about staring a thread on socks. I think it is a wonderful idea. I however have never made any socks. ok I started one but it would have fit a giant. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So I want you to show me your socks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You asked for it: 
Many of the socks that were knit in 2014 were given as Christmas Gifts without having taken any pictures.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332137-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338919-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340982-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-344529-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347160-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349400-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404972-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409776-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-414165-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431418-1.html


----------

